# 3rd Clutch of Argus Monitor Eggs



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Just laid this morning 12 x Argus egg's so now i have 3 x clutche's incubating , the 3rd clutch is on perlite .8:1 ratio of water/perlite at 85.8f


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

This is good news Steve.

I hope you get some joy from them. Have you already designed the questionnaire you'll use to quiz potential buyers 

Andy


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice! These are being bred quite a bit now it seems. Are they 'intelligent' for monitors?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! What's the incubation time like for Argus eggs?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

HadesDragons said:


> Congrats! What's the incubation time like for Argus eggs?


Quite a while its approx 150 t0 180 days : victory:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

congrats again mate . hope all goes well for you


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations! Hope they all hatch and do well! Good luck finding responsible homes for them. Never heard of a questionare for lizards though:lol2: that sounds fun.: victory:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Cheers everyone , i will keep this thread updated from time to time :2thumb:


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome Matey Hope all goes well for you. :2thumb: :no1:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Chuckwalla said:


> Awesome Matey Hope all goes well for you. :2thumb: :no1:


Cheers mr chuck :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

I thought I spotted the '28' in '28 eggs cooking' vanish! Congratulations for a 3rd time matey. Hope they go full term and every1 is happy and healthy in....180 days!! Crickey gov! :gasp:

Chris


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

ChrisNE said:


> I thought I spotted the '28' in '28 eggs cooking' vanish! Congratulations for a 3rd time matey. Hope they go full term and every1 is happy and healthy in....180 days!! Crickey gov! :gasp:
> 
> Chris


spot on bud cheers and 180 days :devil: what a wait!!


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

flippen eck ..what an omlette they woulld make:gasp:
good luck with them all :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

tina b said:


> flippen eck ..what an omlette they woulld make:gasp:
> good luck with them all :2thumb:


very true :mf_dribble:

cheers Tina , just gotta get those Ackies doing the biz now : victory:
(seen 2 of the mating)


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

all good stuff matey. which female had them this time ???



daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> all good stuff matey. which female had them this time ???
> 
> 
> 
> daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


My other female : victory:

BUT the one i got from yourself is gravid :2thumb:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> My other female : victory:
> 
> BUT the one i got from yourself is gravid :2thumb:


 

im guessing there will be no shortage of argus' later this year:lol2:


daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> im guessing there will be no shortage of argus' later this year:lol2:
> 
> 
> daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


Hopefully i will get a decent hatch rate but time will tell :2thumb:


----------



## secretsquirel (Sep 7, 2008)

Great news pal

hope all goes well


----------



## EccO (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry for this wee hi jack but do monitors make good pets ive read alot about them just wanting to get some good advise thanks lee


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

secretsquirel said:


> Great news pal
> 
> hope all goes well


Cheers bud :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

EccO said:


> sorry for this wee hi jack but do monitors make good pets ive read alot about them just wanting to get some good advise thanks lee


Well im bound to say yes but there are so many types , probably the best starter monitor is the Ackies (i have 6 and there brilliant)

steve


----------

